
How I think about spending millions to grow a SaaS business - sharemywin
https://www.tiny.cloud/blog/saas-spending-millions-to-grow-a-business
======
sharemywin
Thought this was a really cool article I happened on to.

Was actually looking for an html editor for Asp.net MVC but thought that this
article was way more interesting than the product.

